# can someone identify and give an example?



## sqwrm (Nov 3, 2006)

Over the years I have heard many sountracks with this music in it but have not been able to find the music.

Big orchestra, sounds classical, 4/4? time, and most importantly a chorus that has a rythmic chanting beat. I believe it may be associated with an apocalyptic mood. Sometimes it brings up feelings of the grim reaper steadily approaching me from behind as the chorus sings out each inevitable step drawing me closer to my eventual doom.

Now I feel the need to explain that I am not a dark person.

Thanks for looking,
sqwrm


----------



## Hexameron (Oct 7, 2006)

Maybe Carl Orff's "O Fortuna" from _Carmina Burana_?


----------



## sqwrm (Nov 3, 2006)

*O Fortuna*

Excellent! Thank you very much. I suppose I'll start looking in operas now.
sqwrm


----------

